# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Strabismi tek femijet.

## Marya

Cfare eshte strabismi ?
Ne c'moment eshte normal tek femijet dhe kur duhet konsideruar patologjik?
E  hapa kete teme tek te jesh prind sepse konsideroj se eshte ne rradhe te pare detyra e prinderve qe te njohin problemet e syve tek femijet, te mos i neglizhojne dhe ne c'moment te jetes se femijes duhet te konsultojne nje oftalmolog.

ps :majmun duke kercyer: und te na thoni cfare ekspereriencash kane ne vende te ndryshme ne lidhje me kete problem.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mbaj mend nje shoqen time ne klase, qe kish sy shume te zinj, e te bardhen e syrit shume te bardhe.  :buzeqeshje: 
Mesuesja takoi te jemen e i tha qe ta conte vajzen tek okulisti se dukej sikur kish strabizem. E cuan tek doktori dhe s'kishte gje.
Si e shpjegoni kete? Pse disa syzinj, duket sikur kane strabizem? Se s'eshte vetem kjo shoqja ime, njoh edhe te tjere, qe ne momente te caktuara,se si shikojne.  :Lulja3:

----------


## donna76

Nje shoqja ime ka vajzen 3 vjece strabizem me te dy syte ( ezotropia) , i ka ndodhur nga temperatura i ka thene , dhe syri eshte bere i ngathet dhe nuk leviz lirshem.
 prej nje viti doktori i ka keshilluar te mbaje nje bend( dmth qe mbyll nje sy , si fasho) keshtuqe syri tjeter te stervitet, mjaftojne ca muaj i ka thene, ne rastet me te keqija duhet te operohen. 

Me pelqen se  ja ble me figura, dmth e ben dhe cik divertente vajza eshte e urte dhe e ka kuptuar, nuk e heq.  :syte zemra:

----------


## Marya

raste strabismi

----------


## drague

sa jam i informuar strabizmi eshte i pasherueshem.

mund te behet vetem ndonje nderhyrje kirurgjikale per permirsim .

rendesi ka qe shef.drejt shtremet varja.

----------


## Marya

Strabismi eshte defekt i orientimit te  aksit  syve qe ne menyre normale duhet te ishin paralele.
Kur syte orientohen rreth bazes se hundes quhet strabism konvergjent dhe kur orientohen anash quhet strabism divergjent .
 Tek femijet e sapo lindur strabismi eshte nje fenomen i shpeshte, sidomos ne 3 muajt e pare te jetes, derisa syte te akomodohen , por nqs ky fenomen persiston pas  3 mujorit te pare atehere prinderit duhet te shqetesohen,.
Mbas  nje strabismi fshihet nje problem i shikimit  e cila tek femijet e vegjel eshte e veshtire te percaktohet sepse ata nuk jane ne gjendje te na thone se si shikojne.

----------


## Marya

Strabismi mund te jete  i trasheguar , dmth nqs njeri nga prinderit e ka patur ka mundesi ta kete edhe femija
- mund te jete si pasoje e hypermetropise (shikon mire larg por jo nga afer)
-  miop fenomeni i kundert nuk shkon nga larg dhe per te akomoduar imazhin forcohet kristalinin.
Keto probleme mund te korrigjohen duke vendosur sa me shpejt syze.
Nje strabism i pa korrigjuar ne kohe mund te coje ne amblyopie ( humbje shikimi). 


Prandaj duhet vizituar nje oftalmolog  qe ne muajin  e 4 te femijes, ata disponojne aparate te cilat percaktojne problemin qe kane femijet 
 - hypermetropine,
- miopine,
- dioptrine dhe tipin shikojne ne eshte astigmate dmth nqs syri ne menyre normale ka forme te rrumbullaket tek disa femije mund te mos jete zhvilluar harmonios dhe merr forme te topit te regbise  dhe femija nuk ka  Veshtrim  te qarte gje qe  manifestohet me strabism.
Me rritjen e femijes rritet edhe koka rritet bashke me te edhe syri , por mund te qelloje qe veshtrimi te mos korrigjohet spontanisht dhe syri i semure  behet dembel duke lene vetem ate te shendoshin te punoje derisa ai i semuri ta humbas komplet veshtrimin me kalimin e kohes.

----------


## drague

:buzeqeshje: oj Mary Strabizmi nuk trashegohet.

ne shumicen e rasteve vjen nga temp.e larte ,melengjiti etj

miopia dhe hypermetropia po qe trashegohen.

keto i di nga  halli se nuk jam okulist.

----------


## Marya

Strabismi duhet trajtuar sa me shpejt, perpara se te maturizohet qendra e shikimit ne tru, korteks, ky maturizim ndodh nga 6 muaj deri ne 2 vjec, por truri mund te mbetet pjeserisht i ndjeshem deri ne moshen 10 vjece

Syri qe shikon me mire  do bej punen adhe te atij qe nuk shikon dhe me kohen keto informacion shkojne ne tru dhe me kalimin e kohes truri do e neutralizoje komplet  syrin dembel duke mos e njohur me dhe duke mos i derguar me informacione dhe keshtu do pritet zhvillimi i syrit te semur , do mbetet atrofik dhe e humbet komplet zhvillimin e shikimit.

Nqs femija trajtohet sa me shpejt.
sherimi mund te jete total perpara moshes 5 - 6 vjece, nqs nderhyhet me vonese sherimi eshte i pjesshem 50- 60 %;

Objektivi i tratamenti te shpejte eshte
- shikim korrekt me te dy syte
- drejtimi ne aks korrekt te syve

Ne perendim qe ne muajin e katert , fermijeve  pa u dale akoma dhembet sa konstaktojne strabism fillojne te merren ne reedukim nga ortoptistet.
- vendosien syze korrigjuese, sa me shpejt te detektohet problemi aq me shpejt mund te korrigjohet strabismi dhe pa sekele.
- etapa tjeter eshte mbulimi i syrit te shendoshe per te lene dembelin te punoje 
- Nqs te gjitha menyrat nuk ka dhene rezultat atehere femijet duhen operuar perpara moshes 6 vjec, por operacioni ka me teper qellim estetik dhe nuk e permison komplet shikimin.

----------


## Marya

drague edhe une nuk jam okuliste , por me intereson shume ky problem.
Strabismi nuk eshte nje shkak , por eshte nje pasoje.
Sot mund te korrigjohet komplet nqs nderhyhet sa me shpejt, prandaj eshte detyra i prinderit te shqetesohet ne rradhe te pare dhe te mos e neglizhoje kete problem duke e temporizuar,  e them kete se eshte gjynah kur ne nje moment ekzistojne mundesira sherimi shikojme femije me strabism , eshte nje handikap dhe femijet rriten te kompleksuar sespe shoqeria sot eshte aq e pameshirshme sa nuk le moment pa te vene ne dukje handikapin qe ke dhe ky eshte faji i prinderve qe nuk u shkojne mbrapa problemit.
Kam pare njerez me strabism aq te zgjuar , por ngurues ,izolohen,  qe kur flasin ngurojne te shikojne te tjeret ne sy, si fajtor per neglizhencen e prinderve.

----------


## teta

*STRABIZMI
Pozicion jo normal i kokerdhokve te syrit pasoj e te cilit nuk mund te fitohet nje fotografi e fixuar mire nga te dy syte*

Shaktaret

•*Shkaktaret sensorial* - kur nga te dy syte krijohen fotgrafi te ndryshme dhe nuk mund te bashkohen.
Secila semundje e syrit mund te jete shkak i saj: Turbullimi i kornes,katarakta e lindur,semundet e retines dhe  demtimet e nervit optik

•*Shkaktaret anatomik*- kockat e ngushtuara rreth syrit (kraniostenoza) largimi i madh mes dy syve  (hipertelorizam), ndryshimet ne muskuj - ngjitjes se tyre,zhvillimit ,kontraktimit

•*Shkaktaret nervor*-problemet ne akomodim,divergjenc,qrregullimet ne tru.

----------


## teta

*http://video.about.com/babyparenting...ant-vision.htm*


*Sherimi*

Mundet me qene kirurgjik dhe terapeutik,ku mendohet mbyllja e njerit sy me fllaster,syze prizma dhe ushtrime.Te rastet ku ka dobesim te te parit dhe strabizem ,me se pari korigjohet te parit pastaja strabizmi,qe eshte primare per nje shikim normal

Se pari ordinohen syze me korekcion optik qe ndihmon ne mpreftesin e te parit,kur femija mesohet me syze athere aplikohet atropinizimi  dhe mbyllja e syve.si dhe ushtrimet pleotike
Keto ushtrime  realizohen permes ketyre aparateve :  pleoptofor, centrofor i separator, eutiskop.
Prizmet qe perdoren qellimin e kan per orientimin e rrezeve te drites te thyhen ne nje pike te perbashketdhe te fitohet te parit binokular
Sherimi me prizma zgjat me muaj apo vite deri ne dy vite
Nese nuk ka sukses ,athere duhet nderhyrje kirurgjike

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> *STRABIZMI
> Pozicion jo normal i kokerdhokve te syrit pasoj e te cilit nuk mund te fitohet nje fotografi e fixuar mire nga te dy syte*
> 
> Shaktaret
> 
> *Shkaktaret sensorial* - kur nga te dy syte krijohen fotgrafi te ndryshme dhe nuk mund te bashkohen.
> Secila semundje e syrit mund te jete shkak i saj: Turbullimi i kornes,katarakta e lindur,semundet e retines dhe  demtimet e nervit optik
> 
> *Shkaktaret anatomik*- kockat e ngushtuara rreth syrit (kraniostenoza) largimi i madh mes dy syve  (hipertelorizam), ndryshimet ne muskuj - ngjitjes se tyre,zhvillimit ,kontraktimit
> ...


ka mundesi qe kjo mund te ndodhet nganjehere dhe mos ta ken pergjithemone? nje i aferm i burrit e ka, dhe u habita meqe se kisha pare te kishte kete problem por i ndodhet nganjehere dhe pas disa oresh i shkon syri prap normal

----------


## teta

strabizem periodik nuk ka,po ka mundesi qe personi ka nje strabizem jo shum te theksuar,qe kur eshte i koncentruar ne shikim te bej kontrakturen e muskujve te syrit ne menyre te vullneteshme permes fokusimit te shikimit,dhe ne momentin kur nuk eshte i koncentruar  athere muskuli i syrit e kete pozicionin qe normalisht e ka

them une ,se nuk kam degjuar per kete periodicitet

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> strabizem periodik nuk ka,po ka mundesi qe personi ka nje strabizem jo shum te theksuar,qe kur eshte i koncentruar ne shikim te bej kontrakturen e muskujve te syrit ne menyre te vullneteshme permes fokusimit te shikimit,dhe ne momentin kur nuk eshte i koncentruar  athere muskuli i syrit e kete pozicionin qe normalisht e ka
> 
> them une ,se nuk kam degjuar per kete periodicitet


duhet ta pyes burrin per te se as vete nuk e kam pyetur persnonin pse i ndodh sepse me duket pak si pa edukat meqe skam aq konfidence te pyes pyetje te tilla...ama degjova qe tha qe i ndodhet nganjehere kur ska fjetur mire dhe pas disa oresh i iken

lexova qe strabismi temporar shkaktohet nga stresi, lodhia ose semundje

----------


## PINK

Mire eshte te kesh njohuri dhe as qe diskutohet pergjegjesia primare eshte ajo e prindit , por dhe doktorit. Kot nuk behen ato vizitat te doc aq shpesh kur Jane babies. Se besoj se nje doc mos ta vej re dicka te tille. Mos u stresoni dhe shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

ah moj Pink te dish sa prinder jan neglizhent per shendetit e femiut,dhe vijn vetem ne fazat e vonshme te patologjise.

psh pas 5 viteve e bie femiun se une mendova se nga lazdrimlleku nuk me kthen pergjegjje,pra ka 5 vit qe femija nuk degjon mire ,kjo athere kujtohet

----------


## bebi im

une kam nje shoqen time qe i lindi djali me kete problem tek njeri sy. nuk e di se cfare pati ajo ne shtatzani (se me ka ardhur zor ta pyes) edhe me duket se gjinekologia i kishte thene se femija ose mund te lindi me strabizem ose pa degjim.
nuk e di se cfare i vuri re ne eko, nuk jam shume e qarte ne kete pjese.... nejse. edhe tani iu be djali 2 vjec edhe ajo nuk i ka bere asgje se nje okulist i ka thene qe do ti rregullohet kur te rritet. une ne fakt ngela tu i thene qe te coje tek nje okulist tjeter qe te sigurohet, se ndoshta kur te rritet do te jete vone... nuk e di ajo ashtu e ka lene deri tani...
une vajzes time i kam bere disa kontrolle si per cdo gje tjeter edhe per syte, se kisha frike mos i ngjante babit tim (se ai eshte me syze, hipermetrop), por shyqyr zotit nuk ka asnje problem.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> strabizem periodik nuk ka,po ka mundesi qe personi ka nje strabizem jo shum te theksuar,qe kur eshte i koncentruar ne shikim te bej kontrakturen e muskujve te syrit ne menyre te vullneteshme permes fokusimit te shikimit,dhe ne momentin kur nuk eshte i koncentruar  athere muskuli i syrit e kete pozicionin qe normalisht e ka
> 
> them une ,se nuk kam degjuar per kete periodicitet


po ke të drejtë, janë forma të lehta të strabizmit te disa njerëz, të cilat vihen re kur personat janë në situata të caktuara: psh të nevrikosur, të lodhur, nën stres ose kur e kthejnë kokën pas ''menjëherë''. Mgjth mund ta gjesh sh. lehtë se kanë strabizëm psh me atë provën e hologramit: i jep një hologram ku janë psh 5 motive dhe nqs pacienti ka strabizëm mund të shohë vetëm 3 prej tyre. Arsyeja: të parit binokular: pacientët me strabizëm nuk i përdorin të dy sytë të koordinuar për të parë një pikë.

Nga eksperienca personale di të them, se te fëmijët me format e lehta të strabizmit instiktivisht mundohen ta korrigjojnë handikapin që kanë duke mbajtur kokën shtrëmbët :buzeqeshje:  kjo u mundëson të fokusohen më mirë dhe të shohin sikur i përdorin të dy sytë. Sigurisht që është problem, se i bie të përdorin vetëm një sy më shumë për të parë dhe ai tjetri të 'dembeloset'.




> une kam nje shoqen time qe i lindi djali me kete problem tek njeri sy. nuk e di se cfare pati ajo ne shtatzani (se me ka ardhur zor ta pyes) edhe me duket se gjinekologia i kishte thene se femija ose mund te lindi me strabizem ose pa degjim.
> nuk e di se cfare i vuri re ne eko, nuk jam shume e qarte ne kete pjese.... nejse. edhe tani iu be djali 2 vjec edhe ajo nuk i ka bere asgje se nje okulist i ka thene qe do ti rregullohet kur te rritet. une ne fakt ngela tu i thene qe te coje tek nje okulist tjeter qe te sigurohet, se ndoshta kur te rritet do te jete vone... nuk e di ajo ashtu e ka lene deri tani...
> une vajzes time i kam bere disa kontrolle si per cdo gje tjeter edhe per syte, se kisha frike mos i ngjante babit tim (se ai eshte me syze, hipermetrop), por shyqyr zotit nuk ka asnje problem.


thuaj ta çojë te okulisti fëmijën, si u rregulloka kur të rriteshka :oh:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

femijet deri ne moshen 6 muajsh mund te tregojn strabism, sdo te thote qe do ta ket kete "condition" pergjithemone...ka dy lloj strabisem...nje qe tregohet gjithemone, dhe nje qe nese mbyll nje sy per disa minuta dhe e heq doren nje nga syte levis ne mes apo anash (kjo s'eshte problematike ama)

----------

